

Post-StartupSchool hackfest @ the Hacker Dojo on Sunday - catch23

Come hang out at the Hacker Dojo, one block from the main YC offices on Sunday starting at 11am.  Hacker Dojo is home for many startups in the Valley including a few YC startups.<p>Assuming you booked your ticket to stay the weekend, we're holding an all-day hackfest at the Dojo on Sunday.  Hang out and show others what you're working on or learn what other entrepreneurs are doing.<p>Our website is here: http://hackerdojo.com<p>We're located here: http://bit.ly/hacker-dojo-map
======
catch23
Also, we're within walking distance of public transportation. So if you're
staying in the city, you can take caltrain down to the Mountain View stop and
just walk over.

------
dustball
Hacker Dojo is good people

------
wooster
Also, within walking distance of YCombinator (2 blocks), so drop by if you're
in the area. :-)

------
progrium
You'd all dig the Dojo.

------
yurylifshits
I am coming :)

